# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid Dreaming in Math Class, possible new technique?

## bihon

I just wanted to share, and I think there's a possible new technique here.?

About two weeks ago, I was so tired that I was falling asleep in math class, but still, I told myself to stay half-conscious just in case the teacher calls on me. Having that thought in my head as I drifted into sleep, it was the fastest WILD I've ever done. The sounds amplified in just seconds in my head over my teacher's lesson, and I see the vast colors before me, the only problem was that I wasn't able to go through to a dream. But, I was able to conjure up a small scene, then I saw scientists choking each other as clear as day. 

my point is, if our minds are really really focused upon staying half awake for something important (such as the possibility of getting caught by my teacher), wouldn't it be easier to WILD? I was thinking of other situations where this could possibly happen, what do you guys think? 

Now that I think about it, it's possible that it's just like WBTB because of the fact that I was really really tired.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nebun

A good technique  is to auto suggest that you have to catch an early airplane flight (to Vegas, Disneyland, Niagara Falls, etc) so your mind will use its internal clock to wake you up in the middle of the night. Or autosuggestion you have to wake up so the teacher doesn't call on you. As your mind awakes (in the middle of the night) and haven't moved your body at this point, you can use any WILD technique from this point with high success rate. Just simply remain awake half conscious as you begin to dream. 

To do autosuggestion follow these steps once ready to sleep:
1. Lay in your usually sleeping position
2. Hold eyes open fixed looking down for about 1-2 mins. 
3. Reverse blinking until you know you cant open your eyes anymore. 1-5mins
4. Relax eyes body
5. Tell yourself in your head the suggestion about waking up so the teacher doesnt call you out/on you, or plane trip or anything important. 

Tip for relaxing body is to breath in, breath out, relax, breath in breath out relax. You focus on relaxing as you are done breathing out right before you breath in. 

Give the autosuggestion that you have to catch an important flight or wake up before teacher calls on you. Once your mind wakes you up, lay still half concious and enjoy your lucid dream.

explanation of reverse blinking :http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/so-wha...linking-87647/ click

first one to lucid dream wins!

----------

